# Athens, GA- M, Diesel



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

They don't last long here ...

http://www.athenspets.net/adoptables.html

Diesel - #27385

Age:

5 years
Breed:

German Shepherd
Gender:

Male
Impound date:

12/10
Ledger number:


27385


Why Choose Me?

Diesel is amazing, a purebred German shepherd with the cutest brown feet. He was curled up in his little kennel to keep from getting rained on, and he is absolutely stunning. A shepherd lovers dream. He was a little shy when I first walked in his kennel, but after I started talking to him he curled up on his bed, and put his head in my lap. He can sit and lay down on command. He doesn't have one mean bone in his body, I tugged on his tail, ears, and feet to see if he had any aggression, and he didn't even respond. He never even barked once in his kennel; he doesn't belong in animal control he belongs at home curled up with a new owner; could that be you!


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Gorgeous! Someone please help this boy. Athens kills almost daily.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh my gosh, he's absolutely beautiful and sounds so, so sweet. all these beautiful dogs, bless their hearts. i hope someone finds room for him.


----------



## gtigger719 (Feb 27, 2006)

More pics, he's so handsome!


----------



## jeffreyzan (Jul 4, 2006)

he looks just like my Reiken


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">WOW! He is a beautiful boy!!! He sounds like a very nice pup. </span>


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">This just kills me...
</span> 

He was a little shy when I first walked in his kennel, but after I started talking to him he curled up on his bed, and put his head in my lap.


----------



## gtigger719 (Feb 27, 2006)

I heard he was reclaimed by his owner.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Oh I hope so,he looks as though he was fairly well taken care of. Hopefully,they will keep him from escaping again.

</span>


----------

